# Some of my custom enclosures



## Illuminati (Jul 19, 2013)

These are some enclosures I have made for various people


----------



## Mike41793 (Jul 19, 2013)

Those are nice! What did you use to cut holes in the acrylic for the vents?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Illuminati (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank You! 
  *oops* I misread the cutting the hole for the vent and was thinking about the perforated vents. 
 I have a special jig for my router that I make circular holes for my actual vents.


----------



## Barbossa (Jul 19, 2013)

Here are two of the enclosures Ive received from Shelby that are set up with some dwarf tarantulas
















love these cages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ivan M (Jul 22, 2013)

They look great, congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice! How much do you charge for those large arboreal ones?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Illuminati (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you! 
 The large one is a 16x10x10" and it is 80.00 plus shipping. I can adjust measurements as well if a different size was desired.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jul 23, 2013)

I assume it requires a table saw to get the edges so straight and true?


----------



## Illuminati (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes, I have a special fence on my table saw that works off gears on both sides for accuracy across the table and an acrylic specific blade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jul 27, 2013)

they are very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Illuminati (Jul 29, 2013)

Pictures of a large arboreal I made taken by DL Yoder and used with his permission.


----------

